# Can u forget everything? Like family friends?



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi I was wondering can you get really bad memory loss from this... Cuz I'm really concerned about forgetting where I am and who I am,,,, i wanna remember my parents... can this happen


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Clemmer said:


> Hi I was wondering can you get really bad memory loss from this... Cuz I'm really concerned about forgetting where I am and who I am,,,, i wanna remember my parents... can this happen


depersonalization and derealization are giant illusions. they just mindfuck you. no, you're not going to forget all that, but i know it feels like that.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello! with dp/dr I have forgotten some things and my dreams get mixed up with reality, I have found that keeping a journal of my daily activities has helped. Don't stress over forgetting who you are, you are still you! just under a lot of stress and anxiety..try not to feed the anxiety if possible. much love


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

ShannaLynn said:


> Hello! with dp/dr I have forgotten some things and my dreams get mixed up with reality, I have found that keeping a journal of my daily activities has helped. Don't stress over forgetting who you are, you are still you! just under a lot of stress and anxiety..try not to feed the anxiety if possible. much love


 thanks ALOT u have been a big help...







lots of stress ... And fakness to my new world haha


----------

